# Free start-up combo and fishing trip



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

This Friday I am going fishing out at Deadman's Island. And with the expressed interest in fly fishing inthe areaI would love to take someone that has a interest in starting fly fishing but just hasnt had the chance to have a teacher or just didnt want to buy a rod and rell without knowing for sure if you want to do it. So if your interested in going, tag alone and I will hook you up with a 6wt set up and a few flies and set you in the right direction to kill some fish. 

Pm me if you are interested.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

awesome offer!! hope someone jumps on this. once you catch a fish on a fly rod you will never want to fish any other way.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Whitie9688 is going this week. Next week I will take someone else. So if anyone wants to go next weekend pm me.


----------



## jpotesta (Apr 20, 2008)

I will definitely keep you in mind when I come back to visit my parents, I bought a fly rod a few years ago and have never used it... :banghead


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

PM sent. Great offer!!!!


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Whitie9688 isnt going to make it. So anyone that wants to go Saturday is welcome. Pm me.

Leo


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

I would absolutely love to take you up on that offer, but my wife is due with out first child any day now, and I cant venture that far from home(I live in Semmes, AL). I was actually shopping for a fly combo today at bass pro. This is a great offer to anyone who can make it, I wish it was me!


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

Can't go Sat. but very interested in trying out Deadmans. I live just around the corner on Hoffman bayou but haven't tried around the island. How is it?


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

> *Maps (6/26/2009)*Can't go Sat. but very interested in trying out Deadmans. I live just around the corner on Hoffman bayou but haven't tried around the island. How is it?




Its good right at sunset. Catch a bunch of reds on the rocks. Its a blast on fly and light tackel. I go on the canoe for the most part. Its scary on the boat with all the rocks you cant see.


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

Ditto on the canoe. I'll paddle over that way and give it a try.

Thanks for the info, I'll let you know how it works out.


----------

